

Thoughts or anxieties about public speaking - papep

As an engineer&#x2F;techie, what you think and feel about the art (science?) of communication, such as public speaking?<p>For example:<p>1. Do you ever think about this topic? When, why, and how often?<p>2. What&#x27;s so hard about speaking&#x2F;presenting and why?<p>3. Have you tried anything that made speaking easier (training, books, etc...)?
======
iamflimflam1
1\. Whenever I know I'm going to have to give a presentation or speak
publicly. I feel nervous even just writing this and I've got no presentations
planned at all.

2\. Speaking/presenting is hard because it is a scary thing to do. When you
stand up in front of people and give a presentation you are basically saying
"I know about this subject, listen to me". Most of us know that we are not
complete experts on any subject, and often we know that we are not fully
prepared (how many times have you seen someone working on their slides in the
talk just before theirs, or heard someone leave the bar early and say, "I've
got to go and work on my presentation for tomorrow"?)

I don't know anyone who doesn't get the fear before going on stage. Some
people claim it helps them and the adrenaline rush makes their presentation
more energetic.

30 seconds or so before I give a presentation my heart starts pounding, breath
is short, the fight or flight response is in full string.

The only thing that stops you from running away is it would be more
embarrassing to do that than it is to actually give the presentation.

Once you are actually up and in the flow it can be enjoyable. The only danger
then is getting knocked off your stride. Anything can cause this - technical
problems are bad, nasty people in the audience out to prove something can be a
real issue, anything that you aren't expecting can knock you back and make you
panic or blank your brain.

The important thing is that no one is going to remember your terrible
presentation, and who cares anyway - you're the one who had the balls to get
up in front of everyone while they all sat in the safety of the audience.

The rush after you've done it can be quite pleasurable. You've survived a
dangerous situation and your body rewards you.

3\. Keep doing it until you realise that it's not a life or death situation.
Make sure you are prepared. Pretend to be someone else while you are doing it.

I'm sure it gets easier. I'll let you know...

